# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Effective training program in Spoken Russian

## Frieda Gudim

An experienced, certified professional offers lessons of Spoken Russian.  
Please contact Frieda Gudim via PM or e-mail: gfrida@yandex.ru Contact mobile phone: +79035562723 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting
Frieda graduated from the Moscow State University Philological Department. She has taught Russian at a few Moscow language schools, including CREF and Tom's House and has been giving private lessons since 1996, providing services to companies such as Auchan, BP, Barclays bank, Renaissance Capital, Volvo 
and others.

----------

